# Deal Extreme MTE SF-15 review



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Cliff Notes: I'm extremely happy with the light.

Since my old halogen light finally bit the dust, after looking at my options I bought the MTE SF-15 light off DX with batteries, mount, and charger for about $50. I was somewhat worried about using just a flashlight while riding, but damn, the thing delivers.

When using it in high mode the thing is very bright, with good throw and pretty good flood. The first battery lasted for over an hour, and changing the battery was quick and easy. I like that it has no memory, so when I turn it off I don't have to cycle through the various modes. 

My friend was so impressed by it, that he's ordered two of them along with four batteries to use helmet and bar.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> Cliff Notes: I'm extremely happy with the light.
> 
> Since my old halogen light finally bit the dust, after looking at my options I bought the MTE SF-15 light off DX with batteries, mount, and charger for about $50. I was somewhat worried about using just a flashlight while riding, but damn, the thing delivers.
> 
> ...


can you weight that thing with the battery in it? thx. did you use it on your helmet?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Yup, I'll weigh it when I get home.

I've been using it on my bars, but have moved it to my helmet for my next ride.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> Yup, I'll weigh it when I get home.
> 
> I've been using it on my bars, but have moved it to my helmet for my next ride.


awesome, that would be fantastic thx.

just to confirm, we're talking about this one, right?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.22567

and you're using the 18650 battery, right?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Yup, that's the flashlight.

Yes, I'm using the 18650 battery.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I just ordered one for my bars. Actually, I ordered, batteries, a recharger, the flashlight (larger one that Tom got) and the bar mount. Cost was about $44 shipped! I also went ahead and ordered a Magicshine 900 for my helmet (or bars). Can't wait to get this stuff and link up for a night ride BM!


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

What mount were you using with light? Just curious.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The MTE SF-15 is 126g, the 18650 battery is 45g, and the total is 172g.

I'm using this mount:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.31871


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I use an MS900 on my helmet and one of the MTE SF-15's on my handlebars.

I already had chargers and batteries for other flashlights, so it was an easy purchase at under $30.

I like it so much, and since it's so cheap, I am gonna order another one for my bars (I like a lot of light when night riding, as I like to ride just as fast at night as I do in daylight).

As far as the mount, I started with the same one bad mechanic linked since I already had them around. I love those mounts for smaller, lighter flashlights, but the MTE being a little longer and heavier bounced around way too much for me.
So I ordered a couple of these, and they are MUCH better, totally solid, NO bouncing. I use some cut up innertube pieces as shims and for extra "gription".

I haven't tried this light on my helmet yet, might just try it sometime to see what it's like, but I think it would feel too heavy for me. We'll see.
But definitely a great light for the bars.

I carry an extra battery, and since my night rides are under 2 hours, I'm good to go.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

fightnut said:


> I use an MS900 on my helmet and one of the MTE SF-15's on my handlebars.
> 
> I already had chargers and batteries for other flashlights, so it was an easy purchase at under $30....


fightnut, I was about to order one of these ( SF-15 ) when someone else said that it "Doesn't" have memory.  Does the SF-15 have true memory? ( ie...when you turn the light off and then back on...it comes back on in the mode it was last in ?? )


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> fightnut, I was about to order one of these ( SF-15 ) when someone else said that it "Doesn't" have memory.  Does the SF-15 have true memory? ( ie...when you turn the light off and then back on...it comes back on in the mode it was last in ?? )


i'll double check when i get home but i am 99% sure my SF-15 has memory.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I tested it again, and yes, it has memory. But it also seems to "forget" after it's been off for a while. 

I'll admit, I tried riding in the strobe mode. It was...interesting.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> The MTE SF-15 is 126g, the 18650 battery is 45g, and the total is 172g.
> 
> I'm using this mount:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.31871


thanks again for the info. super helpful


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> fightnut, I was about to order one of these ( SF-15 ) when someone else said that it "Doesn't" have memory.  Does the SF-15 have true memory? ( ie...when you turn the light off and then back on...it comes back on in the mode it was last in ?? )


Hey Cat. Yes, it has memory, at least mine does.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

fightnut said:


> Hey Cat. Yes, it has memory, at least mine does.


Thanks man, I appreciate that feedback.


----------



## a1rports (May 17, 2009)

bad mechanic said:


> The MTE SF-15 is 126g, the 18650 battery is 45g, and the total is 172g.
> 
> I'm using this mount:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.31871


I have 2 of these mounts and are the best mounts by far for bars.


----------



## a1rports (May 17, 2009)

bad mechanic said:


> The MTE SF-15 is 126g, the 18650 battery is 45g, and the total is 172g.
> 
> I'm using this mount:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.31871


This mount is the biz for this light and can be twisted and holds a few degrees, awesome and tight on DH


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Can somebody post a pic of their mounted on the bars? Its hard to imagine the size, but it seems bulky at 5+ inches in length and nearly a 2 inch bezel.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

The light in this photo is the same size as the SF-15:

Not sure what you consider bulky but it is not really bulky at all (at-least to me). I have one on the bars and it works great.

I used this mount with zip ties. It works great but it has no angle (left/right) adjustment.


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> The MTE SF-15 is 126g, the 18650 battery is 45g........
> 
> [/url]


This flashlight no longer shows up.....darn


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

ThumperGary said:


> This flashlight no longer shows up.....darn


That SUCKS! I really wanted to get a second one, crap!

I know there are plenty of others to choose from, I just would have preferred to have two of the same.

Anyone wanna sell theirs?


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

ThumperGary said:


> This flashlight no longer shows up.....darn


I ordered one earlier in the week:



> Status: (of current shipment)
> On 11/16/2010:
> Order Received - in stock


I either got one of the last ones or I'm going to get a notification that they can't fill my order


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Whew, mine just showed up Monday


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

gticlay said:


> Whew, mine just showed up Monday


When did you order it, in 2009?
Dang DX is slow on shipping.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ThumperGary said:


> This flashlight no longer shows up.....darn


I posted this in the D/X flashlight thread as well. The SF-15 is available from Kaidomain
see link.


----------

